# read a Mac format CD in Windows xp



## kinovend (Nov 12, 2003)

Is there a freeware utility which will allow me to read and copy *.jpeg files from a Macintosh format CD-rom disc onto the hard drive of my Windows xp computer?


----------



## ogcmtl (May 18, 2008)

i haven't tried this yet but the blog reviews are excellent.
http://hem.bredband.net/catacombae/index2.html

good luck


----------

